# Lets battle our Betta!



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone else heard of http://betta-wars.com/? You upload a picture of you Betta, and it gets voted in for top Betta. You can sit there and vote. So far, My Biscotti has made it to the top best Betta, but the more people uploading and voting should even things out. I want to see some of your beauties on there get some attention!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, gosh! when i read the title, i freaked out. xD i'm glad it's just a photo contest. :3


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol. Let us all mail our most aggressive Betta to me and we'll dump them all into a small bin at the same time and stream it live! No no. Just a photo contest, lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i see enough of that on youtube. >.> i gotta stop myself from writing them a comment full of swears. Dx

ugg! i wish i could get good pics of my babies. xD


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't bear to watch those. I once dreamed Biscotti and Macchiato had it out, and Biscotti ended up getting killed.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's hard to stomach. i hate it when my computer spazzes when i'm trying to flag them, and doesn't pause them like i tell it to. ;A;


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i voted for your boy, im adding a few of mine


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the vote! I can't upload macchiato for whatever reason. Oh well.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thats so addictive. bt i hate clicking -i cant decide they are both good- when two of my guys come up lol


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

two of your guys came up for me... Melvin and Dastan. Melvin is currently top Betta too, such a beautiful guy.

I got stuck between Dastan and Biscotti. Painful choice for me. Biscotti is mine, so i don`t want to vote for him, but that is also what made him the best. But but but. Lol I couldn`t choose.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

melvin nero dastan agent 11 004 sponge bob, mel and dastan hit 100%


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Biscotti held 100% for quite awhile but of course he isn't going to stay on the top 10 for long with a photo like that.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Melvins photo?


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Melvin is easily the most beautiful betta I've ever seen. He's going to live on the top 10 list until internet explodes


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I have an issue.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LMAO
*Top Ten Betta!* 


*1.*  *Melvin*
36 wins / 6 losses
(86% wins!) *2.*  *White Crowntail*
61 wins / 16 losses
(79% wins!) 
*3.*  *Biscotti*
37 wins / 12 losses
(76% wins!) *4.*  *Nero*
33 wins / 11 losses
(75% wins!)


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope more people from the forums join, we could really have a lot of fun with this


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*Which Betta is better? You click and decide!* 






















*Bond 004* 
*Agent 11* 
*I can't decide, they're both good!*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*Which Betta is better? You click and decide!* 






















*Melvin* 
*Nero* 
*I can't decide, they're both good!* 

*Which Betta is better? You click and decide!* 






















*Nero* 
*Biscotti* 
*I can't decide, they're both good!* 
(to be fair i clicked Biscotti)


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Winston's up!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*Which Betta is better? You click and decide!* 






















*Sponge Bob Fish Pants* 
*Melvin* 
*I can't decide, they're both good!*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*Top Ten Betta!* 


*1.*  *Melvin*
54 wins / 8 losses
(87% wins!) *2.*  *White Crowntail*
74 wins / 20 losses
(79% wins!) 
*3.*  *Biscotti*
55 wins / 18 losses
(75% wins!) *4.*  *Nero*
45 wins / 16 losses
(74% wins!) 
*5.*  *Purple Crowntail*
77 wins / 28 losses
(73% wins!) *6.*  *White and Blue Butterfly Doubletail*
69 wins / 26 losses
(73% wins!) 
*7.*  *Blue Marble Doubltetail*
73 wins / 29 losses
(72% wins!) *8.*  *Mustard Gas Deltatail*
62 wins / 26 losses
(70% wins!) 
*9.*  *Dinky*
98 wins / 44 losses
(69% wins!) *10.*  *Patriotic Marble Rosetail*
72 wins / 34 losses
(68% wins!)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

my two fav boys:
*Which Betta is better? You click and decide!* 






















*Dastan* 
*Nero* 
*I can't decide, they're both good!*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

URGH!
*Which Betta is better? You click and decide!* 






















*Winston* 
*Dastan* 
*I can't decide, they're both good!*


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I submitted a picture of Ganymede!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*Which Betta is better? You click and decide!* 






















*Dastan* 
*Cinder* 
*I can't decide, they're both good!* 

i hate when my babies come against each other


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*Which Betta is better? You click and decide!* 






















*Sponge Bob Fish Pants* 
*Agent 11* 
*I can't decide, they're both good!*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

urgh i cant click fast enough my figers need a break


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

i uploaded Macchiato, but I'm not sure if it worked. Can someone let me know if they see him?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

...I'm having way too much fun with this... Uploading my crew. Be prepared! lol so far Winston, Azrael, Rikku, Daiquiri, and Damian are battling it out!


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I've seen them~ I hope we get everyones Betta uploaded on here!


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

The picture of Faye is adorable :3


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I put Sherbert up for vote!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I put Tango up. My baby boy.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know if this is cheating or not, but I put both Murdoc and Spiri up for voting. XD


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It's not cheating. I put Logan up too.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I put tux up, but my computer froze up a bit... Will someone let me know if you see him in there?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been sifting through them all, and so far no pics of him have come up.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not cooperating with me... I'll have to try on a different computer then.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I put a picture of Drama Queen up this morning and she is number 8 in runner ups! I think that is pretty good. XD Especially considering you can't see her in detail in the picture!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Faye is my daughter's name


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is fun! I entered Tinsel


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

If anyone is having problems uploading an image, post it here and I will make sure it gets up. It doesn't allow you to upload any image that is too large of a file size, and many digital cameras (like mine) make them too large. I use photoshop and resave them as a more compressed jpeg.


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Can you ever vote for your own entry?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I put Tux in 

And yes, you can vote for yourself. Tux just came up against Murdoc... but I can't decide who to choose! XD My fish, or a friend's fish?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Pff, I bet you guys can guess who's fish Murdoc is ;-) 
Wow, Tux certainly is up there!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow. This is interesting!

Thought the title meant...*tabooed thing* :roll:

I tend to pick up the winning choices.:lol:


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh wow, we've successfully dominated that site with our own Betta. LMFAO


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I wonder how many people not from bettafish.com the site has visiting it.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

got mine all up there


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I posted mine!


----------

